# MSI Quantum Wave Audio Card Troubles



## i_dog_69 (Apr 26, 2012)

Whats up TPU!? I recently bought a new MSI MOBO for my X58 system and cannot get the included audio card to work. The MOBO is the MSI BIG BANG X-POWER. I have everything from a fresh windows install working except the audio. when i install the drivers it says it is successful and i reboot the system just like it asks me to. I used the newest drivers from the MSI website. Im using windows 7 home premium x64. when i try and install the THX drivers from the included disk i get the error "Setup is unable to detect a supported product on your system" and the install cancel. I have the case open and the card is in the correct pci-e slot and seated correctly. The final issue is that it does not detect when any connector is plugged into the jack ports.

Whew! that was a lot! i was just trying to be detailed. Most of the info i can find on the web is not very helpful at all, if even relevant. Maybe there is someone else who has had this problem and over come it? Cheers!


----------



## i_dog_69 (Apr 26, 2012)

Should i move this to Motherboard forums?


----------



## user21 (Apr 26, 2012)

If the Sound card is in the right slot recommended by MSI then it has to work. Are you installing the right drivers? right model and the 64bit version?

lastly have you seen any options in the bios for that?


----------



## i_dog_69 (May 1, 2012)

Yes i have tried all of that. i just opened a ticket with MSI. it is strange that everything else is working perfectly even my OC and all the other features of the MOBO. Thanks for the response but im thinking this maybe an MSI issue at this point.


----------



## user21 (May 1, 2012)

Rma


----------

